# Form 12 request from revenue



## casperjack (16 Jul 2018)

Hi

I just got a form 12 request from revenue. Why do they send these out. I am a single working parent and I claim working family payment but have no other income other than maintenance from my ex partner which I declare on my wfp form every year. I had a saving account in the bank with €5200 in it which I closed recently to put in the credit union as was trying to cut bank charges as bank was charging me every time I lodged money and took it out so all the transactions fees added up as I use it to save for yearly or monthly bills so I have money to hand to pay them. Have googled it and it seems you get form if you have another income source or rental property which I don't.

Is this form easy enough to fill in or should I pay an accountant from google search they seem to charge €250 which I don't really have to pay out.

Any advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dublin buyer (16 Jul 2018)

got this too in the post today. I'm just a PAYE worker

I did it online using myaccount in just 5 mins

I founf it easy to do but I dont have any extra income and dont claim any benefits


----------



## casperjack (16 Jul 2018)

Ah thanks glad to hear it's easy to fill in.


----------



## Protocol (16 Jul 2018)

Do not pay an accountant.

Post any queries here.

We will help you.


----------



## 2Clueless (17 Jul 2018)

I filled in online form myself yesterday. Got email straightaway acknowledging receipt. Then another this morning showing balancing statement. Unless you have incredibly complicated tax affairs, I would agree that one can fill in form online yourself.


----------



## elcato (17 Jul 2018)

The Form 12 is sent out randomly to a certain % each year. As long as you have a P60 it is very easy to fill out and even if you make a mess of it they will ring you up and clarify any mistakes.


----------



## trojan (25 Jul 2018)

As i am not able to do it online i requested a paper form which i received containing 20 pages. Is this the full form as i cannot see aany reference to a P60 on it. My only income is a Bank pension and social welfare payment. I have some funds on Deposit but the income after dirt is paractically nil. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## elcato (25 Jul 2018)

There is no actual reference to the P60 on it apart from maybe in the instructions. You just need your P60 to get the figures such as taxable income, gross pay etc. Sorry for confusion in my earlier post.


----------



## roker (1 Aug 2018)

I have just filled in form 12, my only income is pension except this year I made a small profit selling my principle residence and purchasing another house. As the solicitor informs the tax office, do I have to declare this? I cannot see anywhere on Form 12


----------



## Deiseblue (1 Aug 2018)

Your profit comes under the heading of Capital Gains Tax which requires a separate return


----------



## Bronte (1 Aug 2018)

Deiseblue said:


> Your profit comes under the heading of Capital Gains Tax which requires a separate return


There's no CGT as it's his home. He does not need to do anything in relation to the sale and purchase. 

I'm sure the online form just requires your income, your tax paid, both of which will be on your P60.


----------



## Deiseblue (1 Aug 2018)

Thanks Bronte & apologies to Roker for putting his heart crossways!


----------



## T McGibney (1 Aug 2018)

Bronte said:


> There's no CGT as it's his home. He does not need to do anything in relation to the sale and purchase.
> 
> I'm sure the online form just requires your income, your tax paid, both of which will be on your P60.



Are you sure that this is so? I had understood that the sale of a PPR must be returned on a tax return in order for the PPR exemption to be claimed?


----------



## Jim Stafford (1 Aug 2018)

casperjack said:


> but have no other income other than maintenance from my ex partner which I declare on my wfp form every year


It appears you received the Form 12 request because you declared maintenance income on your WFP form. In certain cases maintenance income can be taxable.

Jim Stafford


----------



## Bronte (1 Aug 2018)

T McGibney said:


> Are you sure that this is so? I had understood that the sale of a PPR must be returned on a tax return in order for the PPR exemption to be claimed?



Well if this is so I can only imagine that most prsi workers who sold their homes never declared it on a tax form. 

What if you're supposed to do so and you don't. Does that make you ineligible for the exemption?


----------



## T McGibney (1 Aug 2018)

Bronte said:


> What if you're supposed to do so and you don't.



If you fail to file a return, you are technically guilty of an offence. The practical implications of so doing in this case are unclear to the point that you'd hardly be prosecuted nor lose your PPR exemption on foot of something like that, but @Deiseblue's advice was correct.


----------



## roker (1 Aug 2018)

The tax office already know because the solicitor must inform the tax office, hence the reason for asking for my PPSI number. I think he fills in a special form


----------



## T McGibney (1 Aug 2018)

roker said:


> The tax office already know because the solicitor must inform the tax office, hence the reason for asking for my PPSI number. I think he fills in a special form


They'll know alright that you sold the property. Will they automatically know that you used it exclusively as your PPR throughout the time you owned it?


----------



## Mary55555 (1 Aug 2018)

Hello, 

Form Cg1 should be submitted to revenue too. 

https://www.revenue.ie/en/property/selling-a-house/index.aspx

[broken link removed]

Interestingly the Form 12 while it has “space” for CHG disposals, but no “space” for PPR Relief.


----------



## roker (1 Aug 2018)

The solicitor collected copies of domestic bill for certain years throughout my 12 year occupation to prove residency to the tax office, why should I need to do this again?


----------



## Mary55555 (1 Aug 2018)

No, that’s for local property tax ...completely different.. 

We are talking about the tax on selling assets ..CGT, you could check to see if they filed that for you too but I doubt it..


----------



## roker (2 Aug 2018)

No, I printed an online statement of my property tax account for the sale


----------



## Mary55555 (2 Aug 2018)

There was various property tax items that the Solictors would have to clear .. In any event that’s not for CGT. 

Ask your Solictors to see if they filed it. Otherwise you will have to file CGT return.


----------



## roker (3 Aug 2018)

Then why did he require utility bills for certain years going back to 1999 For proof of primary residence?


----------



## Mary55555 (3 Aug 2018)

Well ask him!!!!! I’m not a mind reader... I’ve said what I think he was asking for.. for non Capital Gains Tax reasons , possibly to prove NPPR wasn’t applicable and get clearance. did you ask him/pay him to file the CGT.. all this for the sake of 2 figures to be put on a form!!!!

I’ve helped as best I can ...

If you think the CGT is filed, grand.. it’s your return, your responsibility..


----------



## Bronte (4 Aug 2018)

Yes it sounds like NPPR. Also there was another tax that lasted only one year. Household charge (HC) I think it was called. So for all property transactions a solicitor will be looking to see that NPPR, HC and property tax are in order.

CGT

It seems on a PPR you’re supposed to file something, and claim the exemption free CGT because it’s a PPR. But you don’t do this on the Form 12, which does not have the exemption box. So it’s a different Firm. But if you don’t not file it, nothing will happen. I suspect most people do not file it. I wonder what revenue do with the firms they do receive. What administrative task they do.

But for this neither your solicitor or the purchasers require anything.


----------



## Bronte (4 Aug 2018)

T McGibney said:


> If you fail to file a return, you are technically guilty of an offence. The practical implications of so doing in this case are unclear to the point that you'd hardly be prosecuted nor lose your PPR exemption on foot of something like that, but @Deiseblue's advice was correct.


What offense would that be?

Thanks though for confirming that you won’t be prosecuted if you do not file it ! But more importantly you won’t lose the PPR exemption.


----------



## T McGibney (7 Aug 2018)

Bronte said:


> What offense would that be?


 Er..., failing to file a return. 



Bronte said:


> Thanks though for confirming that you won’t be prosecuted if you do not file it !



Please don't put words in my mouth. Read my post more carefully and you'll notice that I actually confirmed nothing. And even if I purported to do so, I have no authority to confirm that any breach of law won't be prosecuted by the relevant authority.


----------



## Bronte (7 Aug 2018)

Have you ever heard of anybody being prosecuted for not filing a CFG form for a PPR that is exempt?


----------



## T McGibney (7 Aug 2018)

Bronte said:


> Have you ever heard of anybody being prosecuted for not filing a CFG form for a PPR that is exempt?


No. Hence my suggestion (not confirmation) that any given individual is hardly likely to be prosecuted for such a failure.


----------



## sandra1 (9 Sep 2018)

Hi, 
I have also received request to fill in Form 12 for 2017. My only income is from my employment + interest from savings account.

Could you please help me with the following:

1. DIRT
There are 3 sections to fill in:
Gross Interest received on which DIRT was not deducted
Gross Interest received on which DIRT was deducted @39%
Gross interest received from Special Savings Account(s) 

Should I only fill in "Gross Interest received on which DIRT was deducted @39%" ? All DIRT has been deducted by the bank directly, I don't know what is Special Savings Account?

2. Benefit in kind
I have pension contributions and medical insurance from my employer. 
Should I include these numbers in Form 12? What would be the proper section for pension and medical insurance?

I have checked the figures from form P60 and they are correct.
Is there anything else? I don't have any other income.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ciru75 (10 Sep 2018)

sandra1 said:


> 1. DIRT
> There are 3 sections to fill in:
> Gross Interest received on which DIRT was not deducted
> Gross Interest received on which DIRT was deducted @39%
> ...


"Gross Interest received on which DIRT was deducted @39%" will be correct if the bank has deducted DIRT.



> 2. Benefit in kind
> I have pension contributions and medical insurance from my employer.
> Should I include these numbers in Form 12? What would be the proper section for pension and medical insurance?


Are you making extra pension contributions outside of your payroll? 
If you are, you include them in the 'Additional Voluntary Contributions' part under 'Your job' in the tax credits page.
If not, you don't need to include them anywhere, the taxable pay figure from your P60 will take them into account. 

The BIK for the medical insurance should be taken into account in your P60 figures. You should be due a tax credit in the 'Health' part of the tax credits page though.


----------



## sandra1 (11 Sep 2018)

Thank you for your help.

Could you help me where is the tax credit part I should fill in?

There is a part "Tax Credits" where it states: 

Medical Insurance Relief
€1,000.00

I should confirm this?

and also under Health there is: Income Continuance - do I need to put Medical Insurance amount ?


----------



## Ciru75 (18 Sep 2018)

sandra1 said:


> There is a part "Tax Credits" where it states:
> 
> Medical Insurance Relief
> €1,000.00
> ...


Yes.



> and also under Health there is: Income Continuance - do I need to put Medical Insurance amount ?


Income continuance is different to medical insurance. If you have to give up work because of illness, an income continuance policy will pay you a percentage of your income. If you're paying for this as well, put the details in there, otherwise leave it blank.


----------

